
Silicon Valley’s Secrets Are Hiding in Marc Andreessen’s Library - srunni
https://www.wired.com/2016/09/marc-andreessens-book-collection-explains-silicon-valley/?
======
srunni
Here are high resolution images of the bookshelves:
[http://imgur.com/a/eoDng](http://imgur.com/a/eoDng)

